# 2018 sentra starting with pin



## ToniJ1960 (Aug 1, 2021)

Does anyone know the procedure to start 2018 sentra using the immobilizer pin? We bought our car from hertz two years ago and didnt get any card with the pin but Im not sure how to use it if I had it.Info on how to get the pin is easy enought to find Im sure it wont be a problem to get it. I just want to know in case the key acts up one day.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The pin is only used when programming the key and is useless without programming software. The "emergency start" function is an RFID circuit built into the end of the fob that has the Nissan logo. There's an old-school RFID reader built into the start button. The system will usually work even if the fob has been drowned or crushed. To use it, simply hold the logo end of the key near the start button while pressing it. If you want to verify that it works, remove the battery from one of your fobs and do the procedure. The car should start even without the fob battery.


----------



## ToniJ1960 (Aug 1, 2021)

Sorry for not being clear our 2018 Sentra has no push button start only the key cylinder


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Then you must be talking about using Nissan Connect to remote start. You have to have a Connect subscription for that to work, and I don't think it applies to steel-key vehicles. To my knowledge, there's no keyless way to start any steel-key Nissan aside from an aftermarket remote start. I could be wrong about Connect, but you'd still need a valet key to unlock the wheel even if you started it from your phone.


----------



## ToniJ1960 (Aug 1, 2021)

I had a Nissan dealer try to program a new key after my husband lost his.They said it was 50 50 to work due to it not being an oem blank.Amazon showed it was compatible.

The dealer called and sait it took and unlocked the doors and started the ignition but the remote buttons didnt work. I said thats good enough then they called back said it didnt store it and I was just out the $65 and the key was probably unable to be reprogrammed. Ace hardware has Keyme but after an hour of trying they said they cant do it and couldnt tell if it was due to a problem in the car or not.

Thats when I started studying a little and found that this car can not program a key onboard. Reading about transponders and immobilizers helped later on when I had a mobile locksmith come out who said he could definitely make a copy of my key for 150. When he got here my husband told him of Aces failure and he started saing it would be 150 more then to clone mine. I told him the dealer would do it for 200 and he said he would do 200 if I didnt tell his boss. I declined because I was tired of tossing money away, and told him if he couldnt do it for what he agreed before to just leave.

He did it for 150.

Now Im not looking forward to being held up like this thats why I started reading more about these keys and transponders. On one site Im sure I read that you should have some card that came with the car I forgot the name of the card now. I thought it mentioned using the `central button` to enter the immobilizer pin. Im sure it would also require a key that was at least capable of operat7ng the cylinder along with the pin.

I was hoping to keep this to the point and direct sorry I left things out.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, he just didn't finish the job. On Sentras and Versas with "lollipop" keys, the buttons need to be programmed separately from the NATS/NVIS memory. You should be able to do it yourself, I'm fairly sure the key in-out 10 times method will work even on late models. There are some other threads in here detailing how to do it, or maybe Rogo has it in his library and can post it here for you.


----------



## ToniJ1960 (Aug 1, 2021)

Actually I was planning to that as I saw a video showing how.But the key Nissan programmed and cut would only turn the cylinder not start the car otherwise the ordeal wouldnt have extended further.Starting to think this turning into one as well.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

ToniJ1960 said:


> But the key Nissan programmed and cut would only turn the cylinder not start the car


Then it wasn't programmed correctly. You could still teach it to open the doors, since remote entry and NATS/NVIS are completely different functions which have to be programmed separately.


----------



## ToniJ1960 (Aug 1, 2021)

Found the site finally

*The different solutions to bypass the immobiliser on your Nissan Sentra*
*Enter the code to turn off the immobiliser*
First procedure, your key no longer enables your Nissan Sentra to start, you want to deactivate the immobiliser of your Nissan Sentra, but first of all you should try this process to start it and take it to a mechanic check that you can not perform a less significant operation to reestablish the normal start of your car. In fact, with your car you should have a spare key (which you should try and which should start your Nissan Sentra), but if you don’t have it *you should at least have the “code card”*, it contains the* start code*. Thanks to this code, you will still be able to start your car by entering it manually. To do this, turn on the ignition, *use your centralized button to enter the digits*, several quick presses (example: 2 for digit 2) then a stop of one and a half seconds to validate the digit and resume, replicate the operation until you have entered the full code. This should let you start your Nissan Sentra without having to remove the immobiliser.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

They're talking about an I-Key. Your steel-key car has no Start Button.


----------



## ToniJ1960 (Aug 1, 2021)

Now how do you turn on the ignition without a key? Do you know what the centralized button is?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The I-key fob has two different radio systems in it and doesn't require a key cylinder, the fob can be left in your pocket and the car will start by pressing the button and the brake.


----------



## ToniJ1960 (Aug 1, 2021)

Around and around we go thanks for trying


----------



## ToniJ1960 (Aug 1, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> They're talking about an I-Key. Your steel-key car has no Start Button.


no mention of a start button in there


----------

